# Marriage counselor found



## Thelostchild (Mar 15, 2006)

I have found a Marriage counselor for my husband and I. Im feeling really good about this and hope that everything goes well. ? Im trying to come up with some ideas as to what it is exactly thats making our relationship rottin. Then im wondering what kind of questions she might ask us?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2006)

I usually start by asking the two individuals what it is that worries or bothers them about the current state of the relationship and what they would like to see improved. Then we talk about what they are looking for in a relationship, what their models for relationships were like (parents, friends, etc.), that sort of thing.

I sometimes use modified exercises as homework from Harville Hendrix, Getting the Love You Want: A Guide for Couples. HarperCollins, 2001. 

Another book I often recommend and use in couples counseling is Susan Heitler, The Power Of Two: Secrets to a Strong and Loving Marriage. New Harbinger, 1997.


----------



## Thelostchild (Mar 16, 2006)

we saw our marriage counselor. And it didn't go bad at all.. wow what a relief that is ave someone to help.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm very pleased to hear that, LostChild...


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 17, 2006)

That's great news, hon! It must feel great to know you have a professional to talk to about the problems you're having. Please keep us posted as to how things are going.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm happy to hear it Lost, its good to hear you feeling possitive!


----------

